# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Fazer Testes ou não, eis a Votação

## Didos Farm

Caros Amigos,

Como forma de compreendermos o que os membros do forum pensam em relação a fazer testes, aqui fica a votação.

Não se esqueçam que podem optar por várias respostas.

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

ignorar ( Faltam as opções )

Eu faço testes com reagentes aos seguintes parametros por ordem de prioridade

Ph, Kh, Calcio, Magnesio, Fosfatos, Silicatos

De vez em quando faço a nitritos se noto algum comportamento menos usual nos peixes.
Nitratos não tenho feito porque tenho o teste estragado.

Os outros parametros que tento ter sempre sob controlo são temperatura e densidade.

Para mim não fazer testes ( e não estou a contar com as pessoas que teem medidores electrónicos que mostram constantemente Ph, Calcio, outros ) é um pouco como jogar roleta russa com o aquário. E sim, já tive a minha quota parte de problemas por passar por vezes algum tempo sem os efectuar.
Fazer testes não faz mal, apenas se gasta mais um pouco em testes e em tempo, mas o que é isso comparado com o que temos investido nos aquarios ? Já o não fazer pode trazer graves problemas que normalmente só os encontramos quando já não há muito a fazer para salvar este ou aquele coral ou peixe.

António Paes

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Mário  :Smile:  
Podias acrescentar uma que diz Raramente faço testes porque a Observação do Aquário é um Instrumento ainda mais importante e que nos consegue transmitir possiveis anomalias.  :Wink: 

Só meço A densidade e temperatura.
 :Wink:  Abraços

----------


## João Magano

Após a fase inicial de arranque e maturação, que quanto a mim dispensa a execução de testes, devido a instabilidade derivada de tudo ser novo (agua, areia, rocha, escumador, iluminação, etc) devem ser efectuados regularmente todos os testes possiveis, a rotina de testes deve ser adequada a variação de valores de cada sistema, ou seja não vale a pena testar diariamente valores que oscilam pouco ao longo de um mês, nem se devem testar mensalmente valores que oscilam significativamente no espaço de uma semana.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu ja nao faco testes a ammonia e nitrito a mais de um ano pois num aquario ja estabelecido estes nao vao registrar e como tenho uma rotina de mudar agua semanalmente meus parametros tem estado sempre estaveis, alem disso a maioria da RV e substrato veio do meu aquario antigo que esteve estabelecido por quase 3 anos. La de vez em quando levo agua para fazer teste de nitratos na loja so para verificar que esta tudo bem.

Os unicos testes que uso regularmente e para Calcio e alkalinity e costumo medir a densidade com um refractometro antes e depois de fazer TPA's.

----------


## Didos Farm

Boas,

Concordo plenamente quando dizem que a observação do aquário nos revela algum sintoma de problemas e que nesse momento devemos fazer testes.

Costumo fazer todos os testes na água dos clientes que me trazem água, desta forma sempre que a trazem fazemos um despiste do momento para que não levem animais para uma água que não sabem exactamente como está.

Na realidade num aquário estabilizado e bem montado: NH3, NO2,NO3, PO4, não são problema e apenas os fazemos para agirmos em consciência.

Os valores que consideramos que devem ser vigiados de 7 em 7 ou de 15 em 15 dias pelo menos são PH, KH, CA, MG e Salinidade. A temperatura e observação do aquário se possivel deveriam de ser diárias. E sim considero que a observação é também um "teste" que se faz, apenas é um teste visual. E concordo que existem pessoas que pela experência conseguem dizer exactamente o que está errado só pela observação. São capacidades que se desenvolvem com a experiência. Mas não pudemos fazer dessas capacidades a regra e técnica a utilizar pelo aquariofilo inexperiente.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Acho muito bom fazer testes, mas, tenho como os principais os testes de pH, reserva alcalina, cálcio, fosfato, densidade relativa....outros.....

----------


## Bernardo Gordo

Confio na santa agua da costa da caparica e da arrábida..
Só fiz no principio densidade.
E agora olhos por vezes para a temperatura :SbClown:  


Bernardo Gordo-

----------


## Ricardo Prata

ola mario 

 como sabes eu concordo 100% com a execuçao de testes para os nossos aquas
eu particolarmente  faço e como sabes levo agua ai para analizar sempre que vou ai....


                  abraços

----------


## Welington

na minha opiniao acho os testes muito importantes.

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá :Olá:  ,

Eu votei: _"Só faço quando depois de observação visual me apercebo que algo está mal "_, no entanto há parametros que monitorizo constantemente, como são os casos do Ph e da Temp.

Um abraço,
Carlos Prates

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Faço testes assiduamente mas primeiras semanas de montagem do aquário, depois que tudo está mais ou menos estabilizado, só faço quando vejo alguma anomalia no aqua; faço isto em água salgada e água doce.

----------


## Alexandre Invernon

Para saber o que está acontecendo ,e tambem para termos pleno controle sobre nossos reefs, acho extremamente necessário fazermos o uso dos testes periódicamente.

----------


## Ricardo Gouveia

Alguem por acaso tem uma tabela de referencia para parametros preferenciais reefs com corais moles e duros?

----------


## Sérgio andré

boas 

os meus testes sao medidos em p.p.m. alguém sabe uma tabela para converter g/l 

cumprimentos
sergio andre

----------


## Diogo Matias

> boas 
> 
> os meus testes sao medidos em p.p.m. alguém sabe uma tabela para converter g/l 
> 
> cumprimentos
> sergio andre


ppm (partes por milhão) = mg/L

1000 ppm = 1 g/L

----------

